# marking in the house?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I can't say I didn't know it wasn't coming because I chose to have an intact male, but Bryco has definitely been caught marking in the house a few times over the weekend. Its not necessarily things he is familiar with but, say if a hoodie or a box or anything not normally in his space (they are only allowed in the living room during the day) is there, he lets it know its his! We've been correcting him clapping hands and saying "BAD PEE!". 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on getting this to stop? We ordered some belly bands...inevitably we're going to need them, but I would feel bad if I had to leave them on the boogar all the time. 

He's also marked Trigger (his brother), and once in the pet store....eep! 

Ladies, this is why you neuter, neuter, neuter before they ever lift their legs! ! 


(For those that don't know, for now, Bryco is remaining intact so I can show him).


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

bummer 

I hope you get some answers here... I just don't have anything to offer.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Sebastian never got it even after he was neutered, so I'm afraid I'm of no help, he had to wear a belly band pretty much any time he was running around the little stinker, as he would mark the furniture and sometimes the cats, whereever he was and it struck his fancy he'd hike his leg on it. Georgie my pomeranian only marks the garbage can in my bedroom and basically anywhere in my grooming room at work so he has to wear a belly band at work sometimes when not in an ex pen.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish I had some advice. The only time we had an intact male was the dachshund we had when I was growing up. He wasnt neutered until he was about 2, but luckily we never had a problem with marking. That may be because he was an only dog. The belly bands may be your best solution, but I agree it would be a shame to have to have them on him all the time. I hope someone here can be more helpful than me!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yikes, I hope you get that sorted out soon! the only thing I worry about with the belly bands is the urine then goes on the skin.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Yikes, I hope you get that sorted out soon! the only thing I worry about with the belly bands is the urine then goes on the skin.


Its a bit of a concern, definitely...I got a kind that you place a small sanitary pad in, those are absorbent, and will hopefully keep the pee from just sitting on his skin...either way, we rent right now, I just can't have the wee guy...weeing everywhere LOL. It stinks because he's been perfectly potty trained for months now...!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I am worried about this too, Dutch will be lifting his leg soon. I do make him wear a belly band when I am busy and can't watch him because he is still having accidents. These bands seem to make a big impression on him, he has been much better about his potty habits.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

amyscrazy said:


> I am worried about this too, Dutch will be lifting his leg soon. I do make him wear a belly band when I am busy and can't watch him because he is still having accidents. These bands seem to make a big impression on him, he has been much better about his potty habits.


I would guess that since they are so widely used, they must be pretty safe...I just would say we should never leave them on if we know they are wet, or if they don't need to be, etc. I am going to do everything I can to train him to not behave this way inside, but...I'm a realist LOL.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Its a bit of a concern, definitely...I got a kind that you place a small sanitary pad in, those are absorbent, and will hopefully keep the pee from just sitting on his skin...either way, we rent right now, I just can't have the wee guy...weeing everywhere LOL. It stinks because he's been perfectly potty trained for months now...!



Oh! good idea, that sounds like it would help a fair bit!
I might have to look into this for AJ, I am noticing he has started lifting his leg on my older dog.. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just don't know what else to do at this point, I will train him of course, every time I am home! But when I'm not, I don't know that I want to crate him or pen him again, they only have access to one room of the house 95% of the time anyway. 

I do hope the sanitary pad element will help, rather than just soggy fabric hanging out there... I'll let you know!

haha, edited to add: that sounded like I'm at my wits end...I'm not, I just don't know how to handle it when I'm not home, short of crating him, and right now I think he'd rather wear a belly band!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, just this weekend I actually implemented the soda pop bottle on the wee pad so he has something to lift on.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Belly bands work great and washable. Ricky tried twice marking when we were at a hotel I told him NO and told him he was in trouble, It was the last time he did it he won't mark in a house outside is free game LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Yes, just this weekend I actually implemented the soda pop bottle on the wee pad so he has something to lift on.


We ordered some little pheremone fire hydrants...I was kind of hoping he'd be more attracted to them and forget the other things in the house LOL.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Belly bands work great and washable. Ricky tried twice marking when we were at a hotel I told him NO and told him he was in trouble, It was the last time he did it he won't mark in a house outside is free game LOL


Hopefully they work out well for him...I got cute ones ha ha. If he has to wear them, I don't want to hate looking at them.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh neat!! links show me! I want to buy some.. :lol: 

(the things boy dog owners buy)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

haha ok I ordered 3 types of belly bands, but here are the ones for the "pockets" for sanitary pads (supposedly so doggy can't pull pad out and shred it...ha which is good. B would be all about that): 

2 Male Dog Belly Bands Diapers W/Pocket - U Pick Fabric - eBay (item 270631467629 end time Oct-05-10 13:44:18 PDT)

We got lizards and panda bears 


And the fire hydrant:

Pheromone Scented Fire Hydrant - Housebreaking Aids

That's the cheapest I found it anywhere, and believe me when I say I am da google queen! ;-D Shipping was cheap, too. I know, a soda bottle is way cheaper. But the fire hydrant is soooo funny.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ooh doz bewwy bandzez iz sexyeez!!! Bwyco wheel u sendz me a pictshore of u in doze when youz getz em? wuv leila xoxo :nhappy3:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> ooh doz bewwy bandzez iz sexyeez!!! Bwyco wheel u sendz me a pictshore of u in doze when youz getz em? wuv leila xoxo :nhappy3:


Ohhh yes. Poor Dinky has sealed his fate -- he will at least have to try them on!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He's just a big ole' stud!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh forgot you can put a potty pad down and a bleach bottle in the middle of it for now
so he can mark there. also there is a sprays out there to make them pee where u want or dont LOL


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Or as in my dogs case, until I had a soda bottle (we don't really drink soda..lol) he was lifting on a Corona bottle. :lol:

My husband said "very fitting for the wee mexican" LOL

I have not seen these sprays? what are they called and where do you get them?
The puppy pads I buy are supposed to be scented as well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Or as in my dogs case, until I had a soda bottle (we don't really drink soda..lol) he was lifting on a Corona bottle. :lol:
> 
> My husband said "very fitting for the wee mexican" LOL
> 
> ...


We don't have any soda bottles ATM either lol, maybe I'll go hunt around for a beer bottle.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Nature's Miracle House-Breaking "Go Here" Spray at PETCO

Pet Organics No-Go! Housebreaking Aid at PETCO

I am sure there is more stores that carry different ones and/or brands, these were quick to find. yes puppy pads do have a scent but not strong enough as I have found out, training litters in the past. with marking I would keep trying to correct it and take him out to potty or confine him to an area for now till belly bands come in. as I only have one boy and he wasn't a real marker I am blessed but I am sure if I brought in another male I would be screaming LOL.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter likes to mark on unfamiliar boxes,chairs, u leave ur bag there u'll be sure to have a nice smell to it later when u pick it up, ur shoes on the carpet...will either have a nice gift or stain on it or next to it sometimes...ur favorite shirt laid out will have a nice dookie on it as well LOL....i swear....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LMAO bad Dexie!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> LMAO bad Dexie!


i knowwww!!! just noticed ur location change hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Shhh now! :cheer:
You need to go find Dexter a bottle of Corona :coolwink:

Then he can mark like all the cool kids.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Shhh now! :cheer:
> You need to go find Dexter a bottle of Corona :coolwink:
> 
> Then he can mark like all the cool kids.


ha! i dont drink beer though lmaoooo! im sure if i got the toy one for dogs he would mark it


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That's the spirit! LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that means bryco is growing up I don't like it!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't read all the replies so I apologize if this has already been suggested but I'd keep him tethered to you & if you see him, correct him. It's a behavioral thing...not a "going pee" thing. I'd keep the corrections a simple "NO!". It's hard to stop the behavior...I had no luck with Marley while he was still intact. Neutering, of course, has helped him about 99%. He only still marks if Maya has peed inside. (and I'm not even convinced it's not Maxie because they're very sneaky about it) Otherwise..he doesn't mark any more. Not even outside!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Our old Cavalier used to mark inside - When we caught him we hissed at him (kinda like an angry cat would) - It worked really well for us. No idea if it would work for another dog but might be worth a try maybe?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

If it were a choice between crating for a while to reestablish where to potty and that marking is unacceptable, and wearing and washing belly bands for years I know which one I'd pick! 

Just correct him verbally with a "NO" and maybe a hand clap if you catch him trying to lift his leg to mark and when you can't watch him crate him. If you train the behavior away you can have a nice little dog that you can trust around the house! Wouldn't that be nicer than dealing with belly bands? 

I have intact males and they are not and have not ever been allowed to pee or mark under a roof of any kind. If there's a ceiling then it is inside and you will not pee there! That way I can go to a hotel, a friends house, have a friend over and take her shoes off, put a new bag on the floor, etc etc and not have to worry! A little effort in the beginning but totally worth it.


----------

